# How the heck did I hold the camera this steady?



## rylos (Nov 18, 2005)

So I didn't wait long enough for the flash to charge. The camera reverted to auto-exposure, so at least the exposure was OK. But how the heck did I hand-hold for at least a half-second with a 135mm setting, and keep it this steady? And do it at the exact time that my daughter held her head steady while playing basketball? Or did her head move just enough to match the bit of camera jiggle?

Turns out that I like this photo better than what I though I was going to get. If life went as planned we'd sure miss out on a lot.


----------



## Pax (Nov 20, 2005)

I like it too.  Sometimes life holds some nice surprises, doesn't it?


----------



## Verbal (Nov 26, 2005)

Whoa, neato!


----------



## duncanp (Nov 27, 2005)

photographing basketball is hard i crank  up the ISO and then i miss everything...


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Nov 28, 2005)

ROFLMAO

The power of christ compells you!

Nice catch


----------

